# VK New Stock - 22/06/15



## Gizmo (23/6/15)

VISION MK TANK
Joyetech Evic VT Full Kit White and Orange
Subox Black
MVP Pro+ + iSub Starter KIT

More to be added soon.

http://www.vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html


----------



## Silver (23/6/15)

Lol guys , love the description on your site of the MVP Pro. Ha ha. 

Who wrote that ?


----------

